# How to get hair to regrow over rubbed spots?



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

For Hair Regrowth, this is the fastest thing I've seen to work  
Buy Vermont's Original Bag Balm Protective Ointment & More | drugstore.com
Believe it or not, works AWESOME! You can see baby hairs within the next 3 days 

3 baths a week? Way too many! If you want a shiny shiny horse for your sale, brush every day, but leave the hose alone. After a workout or a hot day, okay. No soap though  Give them a good bath 2 days before the sale, keep them clean, brush every day, rinse morning before the sale WITH time to dry, and your good


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

I use vitamin D oil with great results over old scabs that need to regrow hair. 

I agree with the above poster. 3 baths a week??? You'll end up with a dull coat at your sale. I bathe as little as possible. Probably 3 a year. 

Your better off waiting until the day before the auction to bathe them again. In between that, do a lot of curry combing and only showering (without soap) when its hot out. 

There's nothing you can do about fading now. It can't be reversed, it can only grow out new hair.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Vitamin E oil. Hands down best stuff ever for regrowing hair on bald spots. Its very inexspensive, you can get it in the Grocery store. After just a few applications you will see hairs starting to grow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

This is going to sound random, but I have a friend who swears by using a stick of butter. I have never tried it so I don't know how it would really work, but she uses it all the time


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Anything with oil is going to clog the pores and block the growth.

The roots need stimulation. Curry and massage. No products.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with the others.. Too many baths. Rinse her out if you like when you've worked her or its hot, but save the soap for those times its necessary to get really clean.. Like before shows or a sale, in your instance. 

Daily bushing and a good diet is probably your best bet. When I showed beef cattle, we used a rice root brush to encourage hair growth and our steers always had a TON of hair by show season.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm not sure if its been mentioned but if its really rubbed i've found that corona brand ointment for horses it's helped make hairless bitemarks regrow quickly and thick to boot!


----------

